# Drachenaugen



## Hunter1988 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi bin Pala und eigentlich auf Tank geskillt habe deswegen die ausdauer Drachenaugen drin ... kann ich in ein anderes equip jetzt auch andere steinchen sockeln (+int wäre für mich ganz nett )? Oder ist das so begrenzt das man in seinem kompletten equip nur 3 drachenaugen haben kann ?
Würde mich mal interessieren , danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbolzer (29. Dezember 2008)

ja die geschliefende Drachenaugen mit zb +int ist in einem set Begrenz steht aber auch im stein  " Brillantiertes Drachenauge " und da steht ja max 3 steine der Gleichen art aber es geht zb 3int und 3 ap steine reinzumachen


----------



## Griese (30. Dezember 2008)

Das bezweifle ich.

Man kann 3 von den tollen Juweliersteinen rein machen. Egal welche Art. Maximal 3.


Alles andere wäre einfach nur OP.


----------



## rYYn (30. Dezember 2008)

wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil ^^

du kannst 100 der steine machen und in items sockeln
nur kannst du  nur 3 der items gleichzeitig tragen und den rest im inv und der bank aufheben


----------



## rYYn (30. Dezember 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Januar 2009)

Ich muss rYYn an dieser Stelle mal nen Kompliment für seinen/ihren Avatar machen .... schon alleine deshalb lohnt das Lesen seiner/ihrer Posts.


----------



## Espe89 (15. Januar 2009)

jap, der Avatar ist klasse xD

Aber ich muss ihm/ihr auch ein Kompliment machen für diese kurze und knackige Information, die zu 100% richtig ist.
Wie viele man herstellt, das ist eine Sache von den Mats. Dabei haben darfst alles wie du lustig bist. Die einzige Frage ist lediglich, wie viele du von diesen Steinchen anlegst in deinem Aktiven Gear. Du kannst also, wenn vorhanden, ein Healequip mit den 3 Steinchen ausstatten, sofern du die 3 aus dem tank oder retri gear herausgenommen hast.


----------



## rYYn (15. Januar 2009)

danke für die blumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xergart (22. März 2009)

Hallo, nachdem post von rYYn war meine frage eigtl. schon beantwortet, ABER als ich dann den post von Espe89 gelesen habe war ich was verwirrt,also nu meine Frage:

Kann ich unendlichviele Steine besitzen, z.b. 3x ausdauer im tank eq, 3x addheal im heal eq und 3x str im retri eq ODER wie Espe89 sagte, das ich max. 3x haben kann und wenn ich andere haben will, weil ich anderes eq anlegen will, das ich die 3 in meinem aktiven eq "zerstören" muss?


----------



## Griese (22. März 2009)

Theoretisch kannst du 4213254 Steine haben, aber nur 3 Stück im aktuellen Equip.


----------



## derbolzer (24. März 2009)

du kannst nur 3 Drachenaugen tragen


----------



## Grono (2. April 2009)

Du kannst also max. 3 Steine gleichzeitig tragen. Was in deinem Equip in der bank oder in den Taschen ist, ist unerheblich.

3 Sockelplätze in deinem Equip, welches  deinen Char kleidet, dürfen mit den Steinen besetzt sein. Mehr kannste davon auch dann noch reindrücken, eine Warnmeldung erscheint.

Welche Steine das sind, ob nun 3x Audauer, 3x Int oder auch gemischt 2x Ausdauer + 1x Int  ist unerheblich


----------



## suggarx (2. April 2009)

Irgendwie hingen meine Augen nun doch recht lange an dem ollen Avatar fest. Das ist ein fieser Blickfang. ;-P

Mal eine andere Frage dazu. Wie ist das mit dem Metasteinanforderungen? Erfüllt dieser prismatische Stein die auch? Also als Beispiel ich bräuchte für meinen Metasockel 3 blaue, würden diese 3 prismatischen Steine die abdecken?


----------



## Griese (2. April 2009)

Ich bin mir grade nicht sicher, aber glaube nur wenn du sie in nen Blauen Sockel Platz steckst.


----------



## advanced08 (2. April 2009)

du kannst die 3 drachenaugen auch in blaue sockel reintuhen somit erfüllst du dann die vorraussetzung für den meta


----------



## Grono (6. April 2009)

Die "Drachenaugensteine" sind prismatische Steine, dh sie erfüllen alle Farben (Gelb, Blau, Rot...)


----------



## daGotchi (6. April 2009)

... und dabei ist es vollkommen egal, in welchen Sockel du ein Drachenauge setzt.
Es zählt immer als 1x Rot , 1x Gelb, 1x Blau

D.h.: Mit 3 prismatischen Steinen im Equip erfüllst du die Voraussetzungen für jeden Metastein.


----------



## Vanderley (12. April 2009)

Falsch. Die Drachenauge zählen für die Farbe wo sie reingesockelt wurden, nicht für alle 3.


----------



## StepBack (12. April 2009)

Ein Prismastein erfüllt nur die Anforderung für die Sockelfarbe. Sockelst du einen prismatischen Sockel in einen roten Sockel zählt dieser nur rot und nicht für alle.


----------

